# Spokane Summer 2019 - Sept 7, 2019



## Tabe (Jul 12, 2019)

If you're in the northwest, come on over to Spokane (WA) on September 7 for Spokane Summer 2019. We'll be having 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 6x6, pyraminx, and megaminx. Register here:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SpokaneSummer2019


----------

